# E6B emulator



## evangilder (Sep 27, 2005)

HI guys, while searching for some stuff tonight, I came across a really useful site for calculating flight math. This emulates some of the capabilities of the E6B flight computer. Could be useful for a number of calculations.

http://www.csgnetwork.com/e6bcalc.html


----------

